# My holiday bread-test run



## oldhippy (Nov 24, 2013)

Thought I'd give my bread baking a go, before Thanksgiving. That's a full size baking pan


----------



## shefjr (Nov 24, 2013)

That looks delicious!


----------



## mishele (Nov 24, 2013)

YUM!! I can smell it from here. I love me some good bread.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Tell me when the next test run is; I'll be over with a half-pound of butter and some napkins!


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

NOM NOM NOM...


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 24, 2013)

There's nothing like fresh home made bread, preferably slathered with butter 

Cheers, Don


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I have to say, it was worth the work. Hot bread, melted land o lakes butter, back to looking like Santa. Later Ed


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 24, 2013)

Had a piece or three


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 24, 2013)

Last call, pretty soon it gets put up.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 24, 2013)

Is that a challah? And how did you do the braid?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2013)

I.  HATE.  YOU.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 24, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Is that a challah? And how did you do the braid?


you guessed that one, it's a challah.  Braiding,  split the dough into thirds. Each of these also into thirds.  Form each into 16" round strips.  Lay 3 side by each. 1 over 2, 3 over 1 and on.
i get a chance I'll post the recipe.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice texture.

Do you braid your hair for practice?


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 24, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Nice texture.
> 
> I was a little worried, the pack of yeast was 5 years old. But it was a vac PAC , dry yeast. 1 pound , so I've kept it till now.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 24, 2013)

So it's three "simple" braids, stacked up? Two wide on the bottom, one on top? Do you do anything special to make them come together, or do you just let 'em rise together and they find one another and stick together into a single loaf?

I do a challah, and also a cardamon loaf (which is pretty much the challah with cardamon in it  but they're just a regular single braid.

It looks gorgeous and deliciously huge!


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 24, 2013)

amolitor said:


> So it's three "simple" braids, stacked up? Two wide on the bottom, one on top? Do you do anything special to make them come together, or do you just let 'em rise together and they find one another and stick together into a single loaf?
> 
> I do a challah, and also a cardamon loaf (which is pretty much the challah with cardamon in it  but they're just a regular single braid.
> 
> It looks gorgeous and deliciously huge!


Rise side by side a few inches apart, stack a few min before bake, egg white and a little water whisked and brush on.
haven't used cardamom forever. Egyptian friend used to make, a bashmel  sp  with cardamom, 
then add a bunch of stuff, and watch us drool as we ate.


----------



## limr (Nov 24, 2013)

There are few things in life that are as wonderful and inviting as the smell of freshly baked bread


----------



## weags77 (Dec 4, 2013)

That looks delicious man. I went through a bread making kick awhile back. I cheated by mostly using a bread machine but have made some oven bread too. Made a bunch of different varieties from coconut bread to naan on the grill. The only thing that can compare to the smell of fresh bread is the taste. And I can imagine how good that challah tasted. 

I think after seeing this I'm gonna check the pantry and see what I can make this weekend !


----------



## pgriz (Dec 4, 2013)

I heard that an old real-estate sales trick is to have fresh-baked bread made just before the open house.  The rational part of the brain just doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 4, 2013)

That's some yummy looking real estate trick works. 

That's some yummy looking bread!


----------



## jenko (Dec 4, 2013)

The photo with the bread cut open -- yum! Bet it's great hot and slathered in butter. A pretty bread too! Nice.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 4, 2013)

That was my practice run. Thanksgiving bread looked the same. That's for all the great comments. Going to bake Cin-o-buns with 
Vanilla frosting. Will post some pics later in the week. Thanks again Ed


----------

